# Hitler Parody of Canon 5D mk 4 upgrade



## Chaitanya (Sep 7, 2016)

Here is Hitler's Parody of 5D mk 4:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJYXrilGk_8


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2016)

;D Very funny. Thanks for the chuckle


----------

